# Camper awning repair????



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have any of you ever replaced your camper awning fabric material. My frame is still in good shape but the fabric is all ripped. Is this something thats easy to do or do you recommend taking it to some one. Does anyone know about how much$$$?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

When I worked at a sign company we used sugarhouse awning in Midvale. Check em out they did a great job. Dont know how much though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey fixed. I got connections. PM me the dimensions and I'll make a call and get you a price.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are stuck going with Sugarhouse Awning located in Midvale...how does that work? You just as well total out the trailer, they are so ridiculously overpriced, only go there as a last resort.  It looks like it would be a fairly simple job and you could probably get a premade one, assuming a fairly standard size for 1/3rd the cost of custom.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

If you have insurance just turn a claim in.


----------



## mateo (Nov 12, 2007)

Try Brian's Canvas Products in Clearfield. years ago I had them repair my awning on my motorhome for pretty cheap.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got a camping world catalog last night, they have kits you can buy with just the material, something to look into. Don't file an insurance claim they will just jack your rates up and this is a fairly inexpensive repairs as far as rv's go.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

mateo said:


> Try Brian's Canvas Products in Clearfield. years ago I had them repair my awning on my motorhome for pretty cheap.


+1 I had Brian's Canvas repair my awning and they did a great job, the price was even better! They are located in the Freeport Center in Clearfield. Good luck!


----------

